# Exterior lighting problem T625



## 114971 (Jul 30, 2008)

I noticed that the 2 side markers, the number plate lamps and the roof level rear lights weren't working on the near side of my Burstner T625. All lighting on the off-side is ok. 

Investigation revealed that the side markers and the number plate lamps were totally corroded, so new ones bought and these all work fine. 

However!!! The high-level light still does not work, even though I have cleaned everything, replaced the bulb etc. etc. It is the same power source that supplies all the other small lights that I have mentioned, so power is lost somewhere between the tail light connection and the one at roof level. 

This leads me to believe that there is a problem somewhere along the cable, which runs inside the bodywork from the tail light to roof level. Has anyone got any other ideas on what else I might check?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Have you 12V+- across the bulb fitting, if so check the cable back to were it splits off from the others.

If that shows nothing, to check the fitting etc run a length of 2 core from battery to fitting observing correct polarity, will eliminate bad cabling

Chris


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Have you 12V+- across the bulb fitting, if so check the cable back to were it splits off from the others.

If that shows nothing, to check the fitting etc run a length of 2 core from battery to fitting observing correct polarity, will eliminate bad cabling

Chris


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello,
I had a rear marker light fail on my Burstner 747. I found that although the +12V was getting to it via the cable inside the side wall, the earth was faulty. The earth for the marker lights is via the sidewall (if aluminium). I was advised by Becks (Norwich) that it is a common problem and even they don't know where the original earth connection is. He told me to wire a new earth from the rear light cluster to the side wall using a side skirt fixing screw. (invisible to the eye). Worked fine ever since.

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------

